# Run flat tyres?



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

I've seen a number of posts relating to the lack of spare wheel in th MkII TT, and looking for alternatives/solutions ... and also in relation to products which automatically seal a puncture.

If punctures are such a concern, wouldn't it be advisable to just invest in a set of run flat tyres?

I know they have their downsides ... I think BMW install them by default, and many feel this compromises ride quality ... but it does do away with the need for a spare.

It just seems to me that a number of people are tying themselves in knots over this ... if it's such a huge concern then perhaps this is a viable option?

Wouldn't be cheap, I understand ... as you'd be replacing all 4 tyres, although if you rotate your tyres you should be ready to replace them all at the same time ... and so wouldn't be losing two good (usually rear) tyres.

Personally, I don't think I could live with run flats ... but there's always a trade-off. There might be better ones available than BMW issue though, with some research.

Presumably you can fit run flats to any wheel?

We got a tyre guru here?

Just wondered what people's thoughts were?

C.


----------



## stephan (Jul 25, 2007)

as I have said before in SA the TT comes standard with Run Flats as well as TPS, In my case Bridgestones 18", and they have never felt problematic what so ever, of course the only problem would be when having to replace them sins you can't just fix a puncture on a Run Flat, you need to replace the whole thing  at about $320 a tire it's no laughing matter


----------



## TommyTippee (May 31, 2007)

It is a mandatory requirement that you have TPM with run flats

If you look at a punctured run flat you cannot tell it is punctured

I had run flats on my E60 they are very hard you feel every bump thump
and road noise is a problem. Interestingly my tt came fitted with Bridgestone Potenzas on stnd 17"and I feel there is a lot of tyre roar.

This could be interesting What tyres did other members cars come fitted with and what are their views????


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

Yeah, but Bridgestone Potenzas are renowned for being noisy on motorways!

What I found strange is that, apparently, you can't request run-flats at the time of placing the order, even if you want them. Has anyone else come across this?


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

You must have tyre pressure monitoring to have run flats - as said. 

I've just ditched 4 run flats on my Z4 - hideous work of the devil type things, four PS2s now all round and can of gunk for the boot. I'd rather risk a flat tyre than drive 20K miles a year on those carved mahogony like run cr*ps. :lol: 

They are improving though and on some cars they seem to be great - on a mate's new 335D they are cracking tyres. maybe it depends on the car and the tyre.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Interesting article on 'run cr*ps' here.

Many people buying BMWs are ditching run cr*ps for proper tyres.


----------



## TommyTippee (May 31, 2007)

hi andy
Was not aware that poenzas had that reputation - but I can certainly vouch for it, unless it is a perfect surface they are hideously noisy, worse in fact than the Dunlop sport run flats on my E60.

BMW did a huge amount of development and testing on run flats because they made the corperate decision to abandon spares. The BMW forum E60.net had post after post on the run flat issue - with mixed opinions- but on balance most owners did not like the noise and harshness. BTW I had 2 replaced on the E60 WOWWWW what a job, they are hideously difficult to remove from the rim, you must have a tyre man with the right machine and who knows what he is doing, the risk of damage to the rim is high.


----------



## hmetwally (Jul 13, 2007)

I have received my TT MK2 with Potenza run flats and they were flat out horrendous. The tyre noise destroyed any fun one could possibly have with the car. The ride quality was extremely bumpy (although I only had 17'). I changed these with normal Goodyears F1 and the car was transformed.
I strongly advise against run flat specially that they are very expensive to exchange anyways. I have a manual air pump for emergency and crossing my fingers.
You can also get the electric pump and a can of sealer from the Audi dealer. The amount to 150 Euros or something.


----------



## TT4Tommy (May 26, 2007)

Picked up my 3.2 TT yesterday from Bolton Audi. I was suprised that it came with runflats on it. Actually I was pleased as I was worrried about the no spare wheel option. I dont think the ride is bad, seems ok to me same for road noise. Still got the compressor and gunk can with car as standard. So Im happy


----------



## TommyTippee (May 31, 2007)

Now that is interesting a UK supplied tt with run flats
Must be a first


----------



## stephan (Jul 25, 2007)

The Run Flats on my TT aren't bad at all, I have the Roadster, and there is still no road noise even with the top down, they are Bridgestone Pontenza's, mmmh funny, I aslo deflated the tires to the minimum pressure, sins you can't really carry a big load around in a Roadster.


----------



## TommyTippee (May 31, 2007)

All very interesting don't know why Audi supply different specs for diferent markets, I do know that BMW change the spring rating for the UK because our road surface construction sets up vibrations with the German springs

Just learned today from a guy with a VW Tourag that the UK car comes with a collapsible tyre on a full size rim, so change your tyre and punctured one will not fit in boot recess, how stupid is that :? :? :? 
However, the Spanish supplied car comes with a proper tyre mounted on a rack on the rear door [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## drew_TTC2 (Jul 18, 2007)

TT4Tommy said:


> Picked up my 3.2 TT yesterday from Bolton Audi. I was suprised that it came with runflats on it. Actually I was pleased as I was worrried about the no spare wheel option. I dont think the ride is bad, seems ok to me same for road noise. Still got the compressor and gunk can with car as standard. So Im happy


what size wheels did you order? I wonder if this is something they'll do on all new ones?


----------

